# Excerpt of a piece for flute and percussion by composer Doug Lofstrom



## xtet

This is one movement of the three-movement piece Suite Aurignac by Doug Lofstrom. Performed by Darlene Drew and Alpha Stewart. Darlene is the current flutist with the Lion King touring orchestra. Great use of ethnic flutes & panpipes in that show. Fabulous performance of this piece!






Enjoy. Thanks!


----------

